# How much $ have you sunk into this hobby?



## epicfish

I've spent quite a lot so far, and I haven't even been in the planted tank hobby two months yet! I guess the start-up costs are pretty high.

How much have you all spent on this hobby, estimates? Just wanna make sure I'm still on track and am not going about this "hobby" the wrong way.

Please include how many years you've been involved with planted tanks, the number and size of tanks you keep, and a quick rundown of the equipment you own, ie: lighting specs, DIY vs. pressurized CO2...etc.

=)


----------



## Raul-7

Wow. I've been in the hobby since I was 10 years old, and started keeping plants when I was 13. In the beginning I only had one 5.5G which I probably spent well under $500 throughout the time I kept it running which happened to be untill I turned 17.

As of recently, I've been spending *much* more. I've probably pumped $6000 into the hobby in about a year. About half of which is fish, and thus I'm broke now.


----------



## epicfish

Wow, what kind of fish? Right now, I have livebearers. Looking into getting some Apistos and a small school of tetras. =)

I have two 10 gallons. Spent some on substrate, a TON on the lighting, and about $60 on plants. I've planted 1 1/2 tanks with those plants. Hoping the Rotala rotundifolia grows out, or else I'll have to get some more plants. 

I expect to spend a ton more when I swap out plants for ones I really want. I'm pretty sure I'll have to switch out the substrate too...ugh. More money. I know it's nothing compared to your $6,000, but I'm a poor college student paying interest to Uncle Sam. =)


----------



## xcooperx

right now im spending almost $2000 on my 29g and 20g, no fish yet.


----------



## epicfish

Holy. What's your equipment specs? ADA stuff? =P 

Or just regular Joe Schmoe equipment?


----------



## Gomer

I have probably dropped atleast 3k into this hobby. maybe more. I don't regret it though


----------



## Raul-7

epicfish said:


> Wow, what kind of fish? Right now, I have livebearers. Looking into getting some Apistos and a small school of tetras. =)


Plecos. Apparently, I only like fish in black and white.

Specifically a colony of L46-









Or this fellow-









But my spending should slow down these upcoming months, or at least I hope.


----------



## epicfish

To date, I've spent:

$50 for a 10 gallon tank kit
$68 for fish + another 10 gallon
$29.61 for a heater and flake fish food
$42.17 for 50# of substrate and frozen fish food
$215 for 4x54W Tek fixture
$70 for bulbs for the fixture
$15.13 for screw-in spiral bulbs 
$62.46 for plants + fertilizer
= $552.37

Ouch. Notice I was registered here on September 11, 2006. It hasn't even been a month yet.


----------



## erijnal

80 bucks for lighting on my ten gallon, 10 bucks for the tank itself, 40 bucks for the zoomed 501, 15 bucks for the heater, 20 bucks for the substrate, 15 bucks for planting equipment, 10 bucks for dry ferts, 30 bucks for liquid ferts, 50 bucks for the fish

so somewhere near 250 bucks on my ten gallon tank

probably 500-600 bucks on my 20 gallon. yikes, come to think of it..


----------



## Laith

I don't even want to know how much I've spent!


----------



## Burks

Let's see....probably close to $400 for a 14g hex, two 10g, one 2g, and one 1g. I've got a lot of my stuff on sale or for free. My dad has a ton of old fish equipment I can use. Most I've spent at one time on one single item was $16 for a filter.

I didn't include the 40g as I've yet to set it up, but add another $40 for that.


----------



## turtlehead

10g- 13$
ADA stuff- $850
Fish/shrimp- $60 
Plants- 70$
Filter- 70$
Lights- $50
Misc- $50

*Total for a 10g = $1163*

40g with cabinet- free
Light- 315$
Fish- 55$
Plants- $120
ADA stuff- $800
Filter- 143$
Manzanita- 39$
Misc- $50

*Total for a 40g 1522$*

1g cube- 7$
Green thread- 79 cents
Scissors- Free
Pincettes- Free
Algae scraper- 74 cents
Sand, Seiryu rock, ADA substrate system~ 20$
Plants~ 13$
Lighting...
Lamp- Free
Used light bulb- $3.50
Ferts...
Used Brighty K~ 4$

*Total for a 1g $66.03*

*GRAND TOTAL OF $2751.03* This total only includes the tanks I have running now and not all the extra stuff I have layout which is an estimated amount of $1000....


----------



## epicfish

Add another $67 for a 15# tank that I just got. Haven't even filled it or gotten anything else except the tank.


----------



## epicfish

Burks said:


> Let's see....probably close to $400 for a 14g hex, two 10g, one 2g, and one 1g. I've got a lot of my stuff on sale or for free. My dad has a ton of old fish equipment I can use. Most I've spent at one time on one single item was $16 for a filter.
> 
> I didn't include the 40g as I've yet to set it up, but add another $40 for that.


$400 for 5 tanks, huh? I hate you. =)


----------



## SnakeIce

turtlehead said:


> *Total for a 1g $66.03*


Makes gas look really cheap 

I have a 75 gallon, two 20 gallons, 2 10 gallons equipped to run and a 55 and 50 incomplete.

I have spent 400$ first 20
350$ 55
60$ 10
155$ 20
free 10
410$ 75

estimated total $1375
This has been over about a 5 year period

I suppose I could add another 100$ for the fish my wife has owned.

I've spent 300$ a year on the hobby since I started in 2001


----------



## timlawyer

*$$$$*

On advice of Counsel, I assert my Fifth Amendment right to refuse to answer on the grounds that it may tend to incriminate me....I will say that the owner of my LFS drives a better car than me.


----------



## gabeszone

*ADA 90cmx45x45 *$220
*Aquasoil *9liters x3 all for $45
*Nisso inverter light *$160
*ADA bulbs *32watt x3 all for $75US
*ADA brightsand *$15US 
*Plants* $60+
*Driftwood* $75
*Eheim 2224 *used but rebuilt $40
*Fuji lava *rocks $30
*Iunknowns glass lily pipes*+shipping $110
*5lb compressed CO2 bottle plus ADA CO2 kit and glass bubble counter and diffuser* $150
*Tank stand *used from recycle shop $23
*Fish&shrimp *$100
*ADA ECA, Green Brighty, Brighty *$60
*New heater *$30
*GRAND TOTAL *$1193 This tank is about 2mo old


----------



## newguy

One lesson i learned about aquarium is GO FOR THE BEST! at the get go. I wasted so much money trying to "save" a few bucks. Lets see...

1) 8 gallon biorb $130(wasted)
2) A tank full of silk plants : $80 (wasted)
3) 5 bags of gravel: $20 (wasted)
4) 3x aquaclear 50 power filter $100 (wasted)
5) 2x vis thermal stealth heater $30 (wasted)
7) 2x air pump, tons bubble wands $40 (wasted)
8) artifical decors $50 (wasted)
9) some crap auto feeder $20 (wasted)
11) normal light strip + lamp $30 (wasted)
10) 96W coralife CF light strip $90 (about to be replaced)
11) 2x turbo co2 sugar/yeast $40 (about to be replaced)
12) Seaclear 50 gallon acrylic tank $250
13) Stand $100
14) eheim pro2 2026 $180
15) 3x bags of eco complete $60
16) hydor inline heater $50
17) eheim autofeeder $50
18) seachem full line of dosage $40
19) a closet full of hikari fish food $60
20) 3x $100 orders of livestock $300
21) 2x $100 orders of plants $200
22) Python graval vac $45

$500 wasted, $130 soon to be replaced, and $1335 stuff i am using. Add another $400 for new light + pressurized co2 i will be spending. Damn that's about $2500. 

I was in a good mood too


----------



## Jimbo205

Holy Cow!!!!

For some of those prices, why don't you just pay your local fish store 
to come into your office or home and set it up and maintain it for you! 

(If I had the money, I might do that.)

When I have spending money, I 'might' get something. 
I guess I am on the Wal*Mart budget, and that is why I like Nanos. 

Someday, I look forward to playing with the BIG BOYS 
and setting up a dream aquarium. 

Good for you guys!


----------



## slickwillislim

Well I can accuratlly assess the total I have spent on my aquarium to probably within a few dollars because I kept 95% of the receipts or wrote down how much I spent. 

Reactor Parts 4' tubing	8
Other main reactor parts	18
Ehiem, Feeder, Tom lifter, food, cords 231
Inline Heater	47
Tank, Sand, Glass, Light	130
Stand	130
Tek 4x54w 6 bulbs	200
Soil Master	29
Aquaspot Order	80
C02 tank	67
Fill tank	12
Tools	16
Plants guppy	5
Regulator + needle valve 0
Total	973

973 dollars on my 60g. This excludes ferts and fish since I havent bought them yet.

My 29 I cant find the envelope at the moment because I am moving into my new room but that was about 1000 after lots of fish and plants and shrimp. 

I also have a small 6g that I got for free. It came with a 65w cf. It is an emersed setup at the moment.


----------



## newguy

hey slick willis where did you buy Tek 4x54w 6 bulbs for 200 bucks? that's a really good deal!


----------



## slickwillislim

I got it used. I got a good deal on practically everything and it was still over 900 dollars.


----------



## epicfish

Damn, I spent $285 for my Tek 4x54w with 6 new bulbs (2 extras)!! Grrr.


----------



## slickwillislim

Mines with shipping included, and free legs too. There are a lot of nice and generous people in this hobby. I have been lucky to get a lot of free or very cheap plants and equipment from my local club and this forum. With out the people here I would have spent far more.


----------



## onemyndseye

I'm not even going to try to add in wildlife and plants as that would be almost impossible.....

Equipment though....sheesh I'm a miser:

Tanks
-----------------------
29Gal 7$
10Gal #1 20$ (With incandescent lid and lots of pumps etc etc)
10Gal #2 0.25$ (with incandescent lid and airpump)
20Gal 10$ (with 2 tier stand, glass top, 2 powerheads and 15Watt strip light)
30Gal 80$ (with stand, LOTS of stuff (pumps, protein skimmer, skimmer box, etc etc) and building wood canopy)

20Gallon Rubbermiad tub (Sump) 

Cheap Jebo-Jager Canister filter 35$ shipped
700GPH Pump 30$ Shipped

Everything except the 30 and the 20 is lit with screw-in compacts for the time being so add about 30$ in (6) bulbs. (Probably less)... The 20G has 52Watts of PC's that I got for free  and the 30Gal has the wood canopy with 2 36" t-12's in it.... figured into construction cost.

2 bags of Onyx Sand @ 9.99$ 20$
Misc Gravel and other stuff say 50$ (Over a year)

I just bought 4 PC ballast (2- 2x36 and 2- 2x55) for 40$ shipped ....to spread around and get rid of SOME of the screw-ins though the 2 110watters will probably get held for a larger tank

for a total of ====>> 322.25$
+ 150$ for bulbs and endcaps that have yet to be purchased ====>> 472.25

This ofcoarse is my equipment total for keeping fish and plants over the last 1.5 years maybe.... had been into keeping fish before.....but I had to start all over this time in terms of equipment. 

Comes out to a couple hundred a year spent on a hobby  Wish my music hobby was that cheap!!!

Not too bad 
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## MatPat

I cringe when I start to think about my expenditures over the last 4 years


----------



## erijnal

Dude John, do your parents foot everything for you? If that's the case... lucky bum!


----------



## epicfish

Ooop, more money for elodea.


----------



## epicfish

$50 for a 10 gallon tank kit
$68 for fish + another 10 gallon
$29.61 for a heater and flake fish food
$42.17 for 50# of substrate and frozen fish food
$215 for 4x54W Tek fixture
$70 on bulbs for the fixture
$15.13 for screw-in spiral bulbs
$67.96 for plants + fertilizer + oak leaves
$24.52 for bulbs for my 7 gallon cube
$125.00 for a JBJ CO2 regulator, pH controller, misc. testing kits & chemicals, and 50 foot python
$67 for a 15# CO2 cylinder
= $774.39

Bigger ouch.

Add in $60.50 for 3 nano diffusers and a 3-way manifold. Plus $18 for my CO2 refill...
=$852.89


----------



## jpmtotoro

*oh my lord*

WHY would you ask this question??? there might be spouses secretly perusing these forums! you are asking people to blow their cover? how can you sleep at night? you home-wrecker!!!


----------



## epicfish

jpmtotoro said:


> WHY would you ask this question??? there might be spouses secretly perusing these forums! you are asking people to blow their cover? how can you sleep at night? you home-wrecker!!!


Hahaha, make up another name on here and post.


----------



## Dewmazz

$700+ over the last year, most of it on ADA stuffs.


----------



## webcricket

Since mid-October I've spent quite a bit to convert two 20H tanks to low-light planted...I've basically replaced everything but the tanks, substrate, heaters, and fish.

2 Coralife fixtures, new bulbs, and a day/night timer: $150
2 Eheim 2213 Canister Filters: $140
Black Backgrounds: $5
Glass Canopies: $35
Driftwood: $60
Plants: $110

I expect to get around $100 or so back when I sell the old decor, plastic plants, air pumps, and filters. I don't think I want to know what I've spent for the year!


----------



## Skelley

How much money have I spent? I try not to think about it. I actually just quit my horrible job w/out another one lined up. When talking to my parents about it I said that even if I had to sleep with mittens on and live off of rice this winter it would be worth it. My father laughed and said he was sure I would turn on the heat, not for myself but so my fish wouldn't freeze. My fish live a lot better than I do.


----------



## JeffLL

*Money Adds Up, But the Time...*

If my wife knew how much has gone into the tank...







Palu v2.2 just before serious cycling

Between the two times I have set up the 75g paludarium in the past 5 years, and the new one I am working on I have probably spent around $1,000. But I have not yet stocked the latest iteration. Everything in it is Joe Schmoe. Some items cost way more to ship that they cost. 50 lbs of Black Beauty coal slag (BBcs) as substrate, $3.50 + $25 to ship (but, boy is it beautiful). Do I have to count the gas that it cost when I drove 350 miles to visit family but found hundreds of pounds of granite that graces my tank?

$160 75g 48x18x21h All-Glass tank, w/steel stand 
$42 Twin shoplight, incl. the T-8 32W bulbs
$14 ViaAqua 1300 powerhead 
$100 Tubing, fittings, valves, etc, past 
& present (micro-irrigation) 
$100 Substrates; LECA, BBcs, std. gravel 
$10 Spray foam & stone for waterfall & river
$65 UGF - Lexan, fiberglass screen, eggcrate & Bioballs 
$100 Testkits, timers, outlet strips, glues & misc junk
$25 El cheapo plants (altho not next time)
Philodendron was from a cutting, moss was wild
$200 El cheapo critters ($4 crayfish, $15 turtle, 
10/$1 rosies as food, $3 common plecos,
$5 bullfrog tadpole, $8 clawed frogs, etc.)

If my wife knew how much TIME went in she'd kill me.

The money, if it even hits $2k over five years with the new organisms, is nothing!

Gimme low maint, low risk, Lowe's tech anytime. I live in Florida where power is questionable. I'd kill myself if I had an expensive die off.

So, I keep common flora and fauna. When my clawed frog eats a $3 danio, I'll buy another. My wealthy friend had to have an octopus in his 250g marine tank. When it ate a hundred dollar fish, he just bought another. It is only a matter of scale.

I can run a powerhead and the lights while the generator is cooling the fridge and heating the domestic hot water tank. I don't heat the paludarium. Nor do I run CO2 (and if I did i'd go DIY). There are only 64W over a 75g tank in which there is only around 30-35 gallons of water.


----------



## epicfish

epicfish said:


> $50 for a 10 gallon tank kit
> $68 for fish + another 10 gallon
> $29.61 for a heater and flake fish food
> $42.17 for 50# of substrate and frozen fish food
> $215 for 4x54W Tek fixture
> $70 on bulbs for the fixture
> $15.13 for screw-in spiral bulbs
> $67.96 for plants + fertilizer + oak leaves
> $24.52 for bulbs for my 7 gallon cube
> $125.00 for a JBJ CO2 regulator, pH controller, misc. testing kits & chemicals, and 50 foot python
> $67 for a 15# CO2 cylinder
> = $774.39
> 
> Bigger ouch.
> 
> Add in $60.50 for 3 nano diffusers and a 3-way manifold. Plus $18 for my CO2 refill...
> =$852.89


$774.39 plus
$5 Anacharis
$23 ~26 RCS
$0.50 Oak leaves
$10.60 3 pounds of CSM+B
$63.50 for a 3-way manifold + 3 nano diffusers
$14 planting tools
$2.61 6 stainless steel riccia mesh nets

-$14 crypts/anubias - shipping = -$9
-$7 riccia - shipping = -$2
-$10 anacharis - shipping = -$10
-70 pH controller - shipping = -$65

= $807.60


----------



## gnatster

Threads like this these really hit me the wrong way. Pity the poor kid working his crappy corner in the inner city having been pushed of a main road trying to peddle his few vials of crack just so he can have a planted tank. When he can finally get access on the one 3/4 working 90's vintage PC running Win95 in the dimly lit back corner of library and it actually gets connected at 28K, he painstakingly watches his back while APC slowly loads on the scratched 12" monitor set to 32 colors at 480x 600. Then he sees what people have spent, oh I pray for the victims of this kids rampage trying to become a kingpin, only so he can afford a nice planted tank.

Or maybe I should not have watched that marathon of the The Wire


----------



## Avalon

I wouldn't worry about it too much gnat. Same thing happens with cars, houses, computers, etc. For example, I love my computers, but I'm always a year or two behind the "cutting edge" stuff. Some folks out there must have the best new stuff ASAP, and as it was once described to me, once you start the initial investment, you have to stay on top of it or you lose money (in other words keep buying the new and sell yesterday's product while it still brings a nice price). That's why some people always buy new cars and only keep them for 2-3 years before they get another new one.

To the original post, I'd say I've dropped well over 5K, at least half coming from equipment (substrates, lighting fixtures, & Eheim filters add up quick!). I still have the majority of it too, so it's paying off in the long run. New tanks are so much easier & cheaper to set-up now. I like to recommend expensive stuff, such as Eheim filters, to folks who are in the hobby for the long term, at least 5 years, a time that a $250 filter will begin to justify it's cost.


----------



## gnatster

Twas really a bit of comedy.

However 
!!!!! WARNING !!!!! Of topic text ahead, avert your eyes if easily offended !!!!! WARNING !!!!!



> wouldn't worry about it too much gnat. Same thing happens with cars, houses, computers, etc. For example, I love my computers, but I'm always a year or two behind the "cutting edge" stuff.


Just built me a new play PC. 
Antec P180B Advanced Super Mid Tower Case 
Antec TruePower Trio 650w Power Supply
Abit KN9 SLI MoBo 
AMD® Athlon 64 X2 4800+
2x 1GB Matched Pair Corsair XMS2 DOMINATOR DDR2
2x 400GB Seagate SATA Hard drives running in a hot swappable RAID
2x Plextor PX-755A SATA
2x BFG nVidia 7800GT OC in SLI mode running
2x Samsung SyncMaster 204B

Funny thing is I had to cannibalize another PC for a floppy to get the RAID array setup.


----------



## epicfish

gnatster said:


> Twas really a bit of comedy.
> 
> However
> !!!!! WARNING !!!!! Of topic text ahead, avert your eyes if easily offened !!!!! WARNING !!!!!
> 
> Just built me a new play PC.
> Antec P180B Advanced Super Mid Tower Case
> Antec TruePower Trio 650w Power Supply
> Abit KN9 SLI MoBo
> AMD® Athlon 64 X2 4800+
> 2x 1GB Matched Pair Corsair XMS2 DOMINATOR DDR2
> 2x 400GB Seagate SATA Hard drives running in a hot swappable RAID
> 2x Plextor PX-755A SATA
> 2x BFG nVidia 7800GT OC in SLI mode running
> 2x Samsung SyncMaster 204B
> 
> Funny thing is I had to canabalize anoher PC for a floppy to get the RAID array setup.


Haha, I envy you. Last time I built a monster machine was 3, 4 years ago. Intel P4 2.0ghz. lol. Top of the line way back when...slow as a slug now. =/


----------



## Jason Baliban

I actually categorize my spending using software. So i ran a report on aquarium purchases since i got into the hobby in january of 05.

$4,500

I couldnt believe it. I started looking through the transactions. I couldnt believe all the little things that i would have never remembered. Some of the prices included club stuff and doesnt include any of the money i have made back from selling.

Either way....$4,500 is a lot of money.

jB


----------



## Steven_Chong

I spent 80 today on fish and rocks (rocks I'm not even using, just stockpiling) XD

But I HAD to! They were DRAGON ROCKS which I'd never SEEN before in person! XD

I can't even guess how much I've spent since I started, but all I can say is that 500 would be like a drop in the bucket of it. XD


----------



## epicfish

Steven_Chong said:


> I spent 80 today on fish and rocks (rocks I'm not even using, just stockpiling) XD
> 
> But I HAD to! They were DRAGON ROCKS which I'd never SEEN before in person! XD
> 
> I can't even guess how much I've spent since I started, but all I can say is that 500 would be like a drop in the bucket of it. XD


Hey, can ya post some pics of the dragon rocks? Interested to see what they look like.


----------



## vic46

*Sink*

HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM that's for me to forget and my spouse NOT to find out.


----------



## JeffLL

*APC = Agony of a Personal Computer*

We who keep custom made PCs are as crazy as we who keep custom made tanks. They are never fast enough, big enough, or anything enough. There is always the next revision of a technology that blows away what you have now, at half the price.

Since when is my Athlon 2800+, 1 GB 2700, SATA & firewire & 5.1 surround 333FSB mobo, DVD burning, Antec Sonata encased 450W True-Blue powered, bad boy, with a 21" graphics CRT driven by a Radeon DVR card not enough? BTW, I too had to cannibalize a floppy drive.

Answer: About the same time my 75g palu gets to the tweaking stage.

We would kill ourselves if our hobbies became self-sustaining. Because then we would have no excuse when the wife wants to remodel the bathroom.


----------



## David Hui

Hi,

I just found this thread...

If you could itemized what you spent in the hobby, you probably did not spend enough.

David


----------



## epicfish

$50 for a 10 gallon tank kit
$68 for fish + another 10 gallon
$29.61 for a heater and flake fish food
$42.17 for 50# of substrate and frozen fish food
$215 for 4x54W Tek fixture
$70 on bulbs for the fixture
$15.13 for screw-in spiral bulbs
$67.96 for plants + fertilizer + oak leaves
$24.52 for bulbs for my 7 gallon cube
$125.00 for a JBJ CO2 regulator, pH controller, misc. testing kits & chemicals, and 50 foot python
$67 for a 15# CO2 cylinder
= $774.39


$774.39 plus
$5 Anacharis
$23 ~26 RCS
$0.50 Oak leaves
$10.60 3 pounds of CSM+B
$63.50 for a 3-way manifold + 3 nano diffusers
$14 planting tools
$2.61 6 stainless steel riccia mesh nets
$26 used Eheim 2213
$12.94 for Purigen and shrimp food

-$14 crypts/anubias - shipping = -$9
-$10 anacharis - shipping = -$5
-$70 pH controller - shipping = -$65
-$17 italian vals + moss - shipping = -$14
= $839.54


55 gallon tank + stand + canopy = $100
XP3 = $90
50# Soilmaster Select substrate = $20
Lighting for 10 gallon tanks = $120
= $330 more to spend in the next month or so.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama

JUST A THOUGHT....Hmmm: we often talk about the wpg we're using in our tanks, perhaps now we might also need to look at the $pg!!??

For example, if I spent around $1,850.00 (not counting electrical usage or the $72 I just spent for replacement lightbulbs) to set up and stock a 75 gallon tank with 2.56wpg then the $pg is ...$24.66 per gallon!:faint:

Oh...that's why I could'nt afford the Florida vacation in February?

Yeah, mostly I do not want to know this as on the one hand I think I probably would have decided that there's no way I'm spending that kind of dough on fish! Secondly, I wouldn't have gone ahead to aquire a second and third tank. Yeah, for me, ignorance is BLISS!

On the other hand, every time I think: $24.66pg I'm not going to dream of skipping another water change. And now I'm thinking my cable bill for TV and internet is the better bargain.


----------



## Themuleous

I'm far to scared to count it all up, as I know if I went through my credit card bills since I started three years ago it would probably top £3000 ($5600). There is ALWAYS something to buy! Even if that's your 12th tank, you HAVE to have it!

Sam


----------



## JLudwig

This one is easy. If you're worried about money, follow these simple steps: 

1) Setup a reef tank. 
2) Never worry about how expensive a planted tank is ever again.

As Tony said, I haven't regretted one dollar I've spent on this hobby, be it fish, plants, corals, camera gear, or travel to conventions.


----------



## bristles

First I have to wholeheartedly agree with jpmtotoro. If my wife ever found out about how much I've spent on my tanks in the last 6 months much less the last twenty years I've lived with her  it makes my blood run cold. I've kept tanks for more than 35 years & I know that I have spent more than 5 grand in the last 3 years alone, between pressurized Co2 systems, filters, lighting systems & Gucci substrates & tanks. My main rule with aquariums is "Don't look at receipts & never, never, never add them up !"


----------



## shadow

I'd really hate to guess really the newest tank i'm setting up has hit the 5000 (US4000) mark so far, and taken over a year to organise all the equipment and i'm still adding bits and pieces to it. I guess thats why i love the hobby you can setup a tank for a couple hundred dollars (as i've done many times) or lash out and spend many times more than that. I wouldn't have a clue as to what ive spent over the last 15-20 years, some years are more expensive than others, but every cent has been worth it.


----------



## adamt

> WHY would you ask this question??? there might be spouses secretly perusing these forums! you are asking people to blow their cover? how can you sleep at night? you home-wrecker!!!


Word!

I just got off the phone with the ol lady about money. Aparently she has a problem with the second job I recently got to support the fish tank.

I just figured up that I have put about $1100 in my 60g in the last 2 months and I haven't even got into the CO2 yet. There is no water, plants, or fish in the tank yet eiter.

Here is the run down thus far
284	tank&stand
60	gravel&Laterite
107	Canopy
144	Marine Depot
113	AH Supply
131	aqua buys
20	heater
122	RO System
35	Plumbing&Electric
45	Water Container
____
1061


----------



## katheria

*hummm ohh boy*

i really havent a clue actually



i started with tanks when i was about 8 then until about 20
then i took a big break for about 11 yrs got rid of everything and just started over a little bit over a yr ago
now im ready to do my first planted tank, as most of my tanks have been bare bottom breeder tanks

165g:
custom wood canopy and stand
2 mag 350 cannister filters
3 200 watt heaters
200#s of natural gravel
150#s of texas holy rock
2 shop lights
2 huge pieces of driftwood, think they were $75 each
40 adult african cichlids
countless fry curtiosy of the adults

75g:
oceanic tank with wood stand and custom made canopy
ice cap 660 ballast lighting system
fluval 303 cannister filter
120#s of gravel
4 pieces of driftwood (african root wood)
2 200 watt heaters

45g tall:
80#s of black sand
2x65w compact f
1 300watt heater
mag 350

55g:
140#s of black sand
ehiem cannister filter 
2 200watt heaters
2 power heads
standard lights

other tanks include 7 29gs, 6 20gs, and who knows how many 10s

fixing to buy complete setup co2 with computer
and eco complete substrate for the 75g and uri aquasun bulbs
im figureing $500 to setup 75g for plants

fish: uhhhhhhh i really dont wanna know no telling!
food: last order was over $200


----------



## sarahbobarah

If I were to add up the retail value of everything that has gone into my hobby(obsession) it would easily be over $8 grand. Luckily, I have some great clubs in the area with really awesome people, as well as a healthy ego and near-zero inhibition which does not prevent me from introducing myself to shopkeepers and local vendors to get the best deals possible. - Never underestimate the simple action of asking "Can I have that?" 

I would have to say the biggest money drain in my life in terms of this hobby would have to be electricity. 

When I think about it though, there is not really anything else I have to spend money on.....except maybe video games....


----------



## adamt

> Never underestimate the simple action of asking "Can I have that?"


That's freakin hilarious. 
Honestly how has that been working for you? What's your success rate on a basic reply that boils down to"Yes you can have that"


----------



## sarahbobarah

Privately owned fish stores will usually negotiate prices. I always say "I'll pay a buck for that." and the haggling goes from there. I've gotten a 2 for 1 deal on fluval 404s, free light bulbs, slate rock, tons of free food, reptile equipment, odd saltwater stuff to try, free live rock and macro algae, etc.

It's probably because I send my customers to them for advanced equipment and livestock, network with them about events in my clubs, etc.


----------



## gf225

I'd rather not know. The first year in the hobby was spent wasting money on non-aquatic plants, algae remedies, water treatments, replacing dead fish and plants etc. etc. Then I discovered forums like this....

Well over £1500 ($3000) in 4 years. I have a 33 gal. and a 3 gal. both "high-tech" planted.


----------



## DirkW

Plenty. I had to expand the house for my wife to agree to more and bigger tanks.


----------



## YoungAquaticPhotos

I don't even want to know what I spend on the hobby. I have had at least one aquarium for over 38 years and once I had over 50 tanks. Now I have 30 in my fishroom and I will be building a rack this weekend and end up adding 10 - 15 more. I can't imagine all the money I have spent on fish, filters, food, air system and other equipment, not to count the water & Electric bills! 
Now I somehow I stumbled into this forum and I am actually going to start a planted tank! Lots more money to spend! 
I sometimes buy fish wholesale, and at auctions througout the year and sell most of them to make up for a little of what I spend every year. I'm guessing I spend about $2,000.00 to $3,000.00 a year some years more, some less. This year it will be more when I setup my 75, 90 & 125 gallon planted tanks! I guess my basketball refereeing money will have to help out with 2007's fish spending.


----------



## epicfish

epicfish said:


> $50 for a 10 gallon tank kit
> $68 for fish + another 10 gallon
> $29.61 for a heater and flake fish food
> $42.17 for 50# of substrate and frozen fish food
> $215 for 4x54W Tek fixture
> $70 on bulbs for the fixture
> $15.13 for screw-in spiral bulbs
> $67.96 for plants + fertilizer + oak leaves
> $24.52 for bulbs for my 7 gallon cube
> $125.00 for a JBJ CO2 regulator, pH controller, misc. testing kits & chemicals, and 50 foot python
> $67 for a 15# CO2 cylinder
> = $774.39
> 
> $774.39 plus
> $5 Anacharis
> $23 ~26 RCS
> $0.50 Oak leaves
> $10.60 3 pounds of CSM+B
> $63.50 for a 3-way manifold + 3 nano diffusers
> $14 planting tools
> $2.61 6 stainless steel riccia mesh nets
> $26 used Eheim 2213
> $12.94 for Purigen and shrimp food
> 
> -$14 crypts/anubias - shipping = -$9
> -$10 anacharis - shipping = -$5
> -$70 pH controller - shipping = -$65
> -$17 italian vals + moss - shipping = -$14
> = $839.54
> 
> 55 gallon tank + stand + canopy = $100
> XP3 = $90
> 50# Soilmaster Select substrate = $20
> Lighting for 10 gallon tanks = $120
> = $330 more to spend in the next month or so.


= $839.54

+ $37.04 Tygon CO2 tubing
+ $5.19 mineral oil for bubble counters
+ $17.86 CO2 refill
+ $20 AC30 HOB filter
+ $13.11 Box of aquatic goodies from a forum member
+ $6 3 brine shrimp packages, 1 package of HBH Crab Bites, tank backgrounds

= $938.74

- $11.50 10 feet tubing - $1.35 shipping = $10.15
- $12.50 Hagen Ladder - $1.89 shipping = $10.61

= $917.98

Still have to sell off: plant anchors, Coralife aqualight mounting legs, Hagen ladder, Aquarium Plants book, 20 feet of CO2 tubing, 4x54w Tek fixture + 6 bulbs.

Have to buy: 2x40w Orbit + 6700/10000K bulbs for it.


----------



## Moo

I mean if you want a list i can post one, but lets just say somewhere around $1000+ for just this last 58 gallon that I'm building. 
And i didn't even do CO2! Injection or hightech anything!!!
jeah I got a little crazy, but this is a set I'll be using for sometime to come.


----------



## epicfish

At least your cost per gallon is about 1/3 of mine. Still a pretty penny though.


----------



## Moo

hahah very true.
still that number is before I buy fish and plants, oh yeah and the right Pin-style bulb...doh!

still only around 1200, I'd consider that pretty good.....


----------



## gibmaker

2,130 US dollars roughly

1, 125 gal tank


----------



## southernflounder

So far I've spent over $1300 for the 80G Bowfront tank, pressurized CO2, Tek T5 lights, ADA AS, filter and fish.

That's cheap compared to what I've spent on my other aquatic hobby w/ my pond.


----------



## epicfish

DAMN! How big is that pond?!!


----------



## Jubs

I don't even think I can begin to add up everything. I have been in this hobby since I was 18 I am almost 27 now. I started with a gallon bowl then with in 6-8 months I had 13 tanks in a 1 bedroom house 10 of which were over 20 gallons or larger. I would guess with the prices in the area I lived when I had that I would guess close a range of $8,500- $10,000 with supplies and fish I was really into odd balls and rare fish at the time which aren't cheap.

Then I moved to PA and I had 11 tanks setup which were smaller tanks but I started from scratch again, the prices were dirt cheap compared to WA were I am from and I would estimate I spent around $6000 over all there sold off all that and lost my butt big time to move back to WA. 

Now I moved to Denver and started up again this time with planted tanks and I haven't done too much in the way of high tech toys yet mostly DIY stuff and I would estimate I am close to the $600- $700 mark in the past 8 months on starting up again from scratch. 

Point of the story is DON'T move across country if you can't take your stuff with you! 

I have a serious problem with buying too many things I really don't need, I think in the past 2-3 weeks I have spent at least $200 online and locally and I really don't have any cool stuff to brag about other than I am pretty happy about the new shrimp tank I set up but it still has another $50 or so before I get it where I want it minus plant costs. I am up to 4 tanks again but I think I am done for awhile for new tanks... I hope! 

I have to admit its allot of money I have invested and lost in this hobby but I have always said it could be worse. Until I can't find enjoyment in it anymore I will continue to remain in the hobby.


----------



## Jeff232

I have not even thought about the totals so far so lets start adding:

100gallon tank and stand 425.00
DIY light hood, with tool purchases 130.00
soilmaster 60.00
heater 30.00
xp3 price matched @ petsmart 80.00
timer 25.00
amquel 12.00
fish food 20.00
fish 60.00
misc stuff 25.00
diy co2 6.00
plants were mostly free trimmings form a friend 10.00
greg watson ferts 25.00

= $908.00 approximately

and most of that is setup costs...

compared to my salt water tank of years past id say its inexpensive since i get 30 fish for the price of 2-3 and the entire tank wont just die if my power gets knocked out for more than a day by a storm.

I cant tell you how much my saltwater experience was since I was kid and my parents helped ALOT,It was much more than this since everything was done at a LFS level with no internet or shopping around and involved 3 different tanks.


----------



## southernflounder

epicfish said:


> DAMN! How big is that pond?!!


Almost 13,000 gal.


----------



## fish newb

I have to say that if you can remember exactly what you spent on your tank, you haven't spent enough....

I have no IDEA what I've spent and really don't want to think about it... I was around $500 for my 55g just at the beginng... had tank lights and stand and a few other things already... 

And I'm not working full time or even really working yet like most of the others here....

-Andrew


----------



## anonapersona

*at one point I had a total*

Early on I added it up and found that for the most part I was spending about $10/gallon to set up a tank, mostly with used equipment. I got some nice stuff super cheap in garage sales and bought some used tanks that came with the entire set of accessories.

So, something like $100 for the 10 gallon, $300 for the 29 gallon, $600 for the 60 gallon, and so on. Eventually I quit counting the cost. I got up to 7 tanks, now back down to only 2. But these 2 are the tanks I've always wanted.

I still have an amazing load of stuff that I picked up along the way, plus spare parts I got, and stuff from auctions. An embarassing amount of it still new in the box. I sure hate to part with it though.

You know, I heard that if you put a few tanks in the garage in the dark, they will have sex and you will find lots of little tanks that you never saw before. I wonder if that will happen in the attic where my excess tansk are....


----------



## epicfish

anonapersona said:


> Early on I added it up and found that for the most part I was spending about $10/gallon to set up a tank, mostly with used equipment. I got some nice stuff super cheap in garage sales and bought some used tanks that came with the entire set of accessories.
> 
> So, something like $100 for the 10 gallon, $300 for the 29 gallon, $600 for the 60 gallon, and so on. Eventually I quit counting the cost. I got up to 7 tanks, now back down to only 2. But these 2 are the tanks I've always wanted.
> 
> I still have an amazing load of stuff that I picked up along the way, plus spare parts I got, and stuff from auctions. An embarassing amount of it still new in the box. I sure hate to part with it though.
> 
> You know, I heard that if you put a few tanks in the garage in the dark, they will have sex and you will find lots of little tanks that you never saw before. I wonder if that will happen in the attic where my excess tansk are....


...So if I find 1.5 gallon tanks in my storage and then leave them there a few months, can I expect 55 gallons later?


----------



## splatt3

hmmmm.... how much have i spent so far? ...... all i can say is ........ hahahaha *tears up*........ my money! hahahahaound: *sobs*:crybaby: but honestly i really don't want to know or else i would probably :icon_hang myself.


----------



## epicfish

Hah, just to revive a death thread because it's fun... =P

I'm at close to $2000 now. Haha.


----------



## freydo

ugh... i'll need therapy after this [smilie=d: 

this is all approximate to set up my new 65 gallon tank:

$1340.00 for the majority of stuff... tank, substrate, stand, canopy/lights, etc
$100.00 for fish
$200.00 miscellaneous stuff

so around $1600.00... so far :neutral: some things i didn't include because they were carried over from my 20 gallon.

*sigh* that just hurts to think about


----------



## Squawkbert

Some of my stuff was gifts, but in round numbers for current, in use tanks:

46g bow & stand $150 (used)
Visitherm Stealth $30
Quartz sand, some gravel $20
AH-supply kit w/bulb $130
replacement bulb (^ broke) $35
Eheim 2215w/media, valves $90
fish & plants $90
test kit $15
driftwood $21
ferts $25
sugar & yeast $25
timers, glass, silicone, misc junk $40

minibow kit $40
Coralife 10W PC $12
airpump, strip, timers, yeast, sugar, other junk $20
fish $12 (plants are cuttings from above tank)

$750 since the end of last year, leaving out some hose, tubing, algae scrapers & other junk I already had from tanks I had back when UGF was "it".

That's probably about half what my next major PC upgrade/rebuild will cost me.


----------



## zQ.

I've spent about 1000$ for this hobby (In my country 1000$ is a large cost )


----------



## MiSo

in 3 years, easily around $1,600+

i can't stop finding stupid little things to buy. 

but its money well spent. 

for just 2007 alone, i'm at about $495


----------



## eklikewhoa

It's just money....you can't take it with and if you do it's worthless then.....

Mini-M... ~$900 to get it where it is counting all the stuff I bought for it and didn't use.
30g...~$1300 including the inhabitants
20g...$600
10g...$200
135g... ~$2000
125g...~$3000
2.5g....$100


----------



## AMP

He he I got 2G's invested so far and this is all I have to show for it  See the Sig


----------



## Steven_Chong

ah, haha haha haha . . . ha . . . T-T <-- this smiley means tears rolling down


----------



## JG06

How much have I spent???

Sheez...don't ask. If I totaled it all up, I may just cry. 

But. The memories, experience, and enjoyment I've had with aquariums is priceless. And I'd do i all over again in a instant!


----------



## niko

About 10K.

--Nikolay


----------



## joshua_pope2001

This got me thinking so I went through my recipts. Now I just wanna cry... about 3500 in the past six months.....


----------



## simpsota

More than I want my wife to know about...


----------



## Emc2

Let's just say I'm glad I earn my own living and my husband and I don't share a joint bank account. We have a strict don't ask-don't tell policy. Although I've never added it all up it's not cheap to knock a five foot hole in the wall and insert a glass box of water.


----------



## Jdinh04

Hmm ... not sure, probably over $1k for sure.


----------



## Pyro

I think I'm probably up to $600-700 just for my 29 gallon. I think I finally have everything I'll need for it for awhile, I hope.  I've killed like 2 batches of plants thus far though, probably $100-$150 of that was in crap I really didn't need but didn't know enough at the time to stay away from it. Another $30 was probably in aquarium plants.

I only have a zebra danio and a clown pleco in there right now though...so much for stock. I'll probably put some money into angels or some shrimp for it


----------



## npnailer

Tough one to really figure for me...but NOTHING like I've read here so far!
Tank:free(40 gallon)
Substrate:free(local free range substrate).
Lighting:$5 for used duo 40 watt 4foot light strip at yard sale
Filter: $35 for a penquin 350 at petsmart.
plants:free, "free range" in local lakes and ponds
Fish:will be free, once I decide which local species(s) to keep.
Gas: likely $100 so far running all over..but...I'd have been doing it anyway, just going different places...so it's a wash, thus, free
ADA stuff:none, and no current plans to use any(noting against it, it works..just not in the budget!). May add a DIY CO2 system at some point...cost on the TBA.
Rocks/logs/other deco:free(same place as substrate and plants)
Bit of moss:$5 at LFS
lets see...missing anything?
oh, yeah...5 gallon bucket from work)$3
collecting net for fish$10

So far then..About 53, unless you count gas to get here and there...then $153.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

PEOPLE--THIS IS NOT A CHEAP HOBBY! IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT, THEN START BUILDING SCULPTURES OUT OF POPSICKLE STICKS!!  Or wait until your wife tells you to stop spending money on the damn fish tanks......whichever comes first! Luckily, I have some money, and I know how to trick, err, I mean, convince my wife to keep letting me spend money on it.


----------



## dhavoc

expensive hobby for sure, heck i must have sunk 5-6k in the last year alone into my planted tanks. there is always something new or a need that comes up with these things. my view is its only expensive or outrageus to someone who is not into a particular hobby. its the same with working on cars or guns or anything else, if you enjoy doing it and its not negatively affecting your family or work, its money well spent. after all you cant take money with you once your dead anyway......


----------



## LindaC

I've spent a good amount of money over the past two years! I started in this hobby by taking home some fish who were crowded into a 10 gallon tank where I worked and were in danger of being tossed, so I stepped in and rescued them. I took them home and added them to my significant other's tank, with fake plants bright blue gravel, a sunken ship and a drunk skelton with bubbles coming out of his mouth. 

I ended up finding sites like Age of Aqauriums, The Planted Tank and APC, and I never looked back. Now I'm running two planted tanks with pressurized CO2 both with Filstar XP2s and current satelitte fixtures. One with ADA Aquasoil, the other with Flourite, but have a box of ADA Amazonia and Power Sand still sitting in my hallway. This is just the tip of the iceberg. You know something, I really don't want to know how much I spent, I know it's a lot. I'm enjoying the hobby!


----------



## Kelley

I know one thing......

I would sure like to spend a little more! $$


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yes, Epic.....in this hobby, ignorance is bliss when it comes to talking about how much money you spend on it! I conveniently forget how to add numbers when it comes to this. I might have to start a group "Planted Aquariums Annonymous" soon!


----------



## BryceM

I think we should give an award to the person who spent the highest percentage of their income on the hobby during the past year. That would be much more meaningful than a specific dollar amount.


----------



## slickwillislim

I think I would win. My income consists of my allowance and holidays. In addition little jobs around the house around the neigborhood...

I probably spend 95% of that money on aquarium related products. 

I am over 3 grand by now. eek. Thats a lot of money for not having a job. I did waste some of it in the beginning but setting up my High tech 60g then my excessively complicated ADA Mini M in addition to my other tank and emersed setup... It adds up on you.


----------



## goalcreas

Another week went buy, another $60 online, $80 on the trading post and $10 at the LFS.
But the weekend has not hit yet.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1

I've spent thousands, but also made thousands, I have several hobbies, I make money in all of them.


----------



## swub

hahahaa.....funny, but that's what a hobby is. Something you enjoy dropping money into. lol I've spent lots more money over the years in my dirtbike, streetbike, ski boat, golf hobbies. Actually this is a less expensive hobby then many others. For only into it for a month, I certainly enjoy it tons.

here ya go. My friend installs high-end home theatre equipment. He just did a house that was like 6million. The gentleman had 27 -plasma's installed. The multiplexor alone was $70k and the remote to run the whole house was $40k. (laughs) WAIT....the speaker wire for his front speakers on his main plasma (which was less then 20feet) was $15k. Now THAT'S a hobby. and Yes, the dude is a brain surgeon.


----------



## goalcreas

swub said:


> hahahaa.....funny, but that's what a hobby is. Something you enjoy dropping money into. lol I've spent lots more money over the years in my dirtbike, streetbike, ski boat, golf hobbies. Actually this is a less expensive hobby then many others.


Yeah, I just got a new set of clubs, Great clubs, bought new, but 2 years old models so a bargain at $439 - add the gap wedge - $59, add the sand wedge - $59. New Driver (again, last years model so only $189 down from $299) - then great deal on a barely used putter for $44 - down from $129.

There is a whole new fish tank set up, maybe even a small, all ADA set up.

Then the week in Breckenridge Colorado for Snowboarding - take the family - $1850 for air, hotel and car, not including food and extra activities. Oh yeah, and the lift tickets, only for 3 days and only for me - @ $200.

Fortunately, my dirt bike is in the garage collecting dust, so that is not costing me anything right now, but I have to drop $50 a month to store the Jet Skis.

And while we are on this money spending topic,

What about GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ridiculous.


----------



## epicfish

guaiac_boy said:


> I think we should give an award to the person who spent the highest percentage of their income on the hobby during the past year. That would be much more meaningful than a specific dollar amount.


Income: -$54,000 / year. Yes, negative.
Spent: Hit the $3,000+ mark today. Only 8 months into the hobby.


----------



## epicfish

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> I've spent thousands, but also made thousands, I have several hobbies, I make money in all of them.


Time to send you a PM and see how you're making money. Maybe you have to get over that intial start-up hump, get everything you need, and then you can start making money....too bad I'm not there yet.


----------

